# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Giúp em hiển thị số đo 2 con chiết áp với pls

## Tuấn

Mấy cái máy hàn Tig của em nó có 2 con chiết áp để chỉnh dòng hàn. Đại khái một cái thì chỉnh dòng trên, cái kia chỉnh dòng dưới khi hàn chế độ xung. Máy DC ạ.

Cái chiết áp thì nó bé tẹo và chỉ quay 1 vòng là chỉnh từ 0 đến 500A. Khá là khó chỉnh cho nó chính xác dòng hàn mình định hàn ạ. Vặn một tí là nó chạy tuốt luốt vài chục A roài.
Dùng chiết áp vặn nhiều vòng thì người vận hành họ chả biết bi chừ đang ở vòng nào mà chỉnh cả ạ.

Em loay hoay đi mua con điện trở Sun 500A về, đấu vào đoan giữa máy với mỏ hàn, ( dây - ạ ) rồi lắp một cái đồng hồ đo Ampe điện tử. Dã tâm là khi hàn thì nó hiển thị dòng hàn cho bà con dễ nhìn ( dễ chỉnh ạ ). Dưng mà không ổn vì là khi hàn thì xung nó nhảy nhanh như điện làm cho cái đo Ampe nó nhảy loạn cả lên. Bó tay.

Có cách nào khắc phục được vụ này không ạ ? ở cái máy hàn thì nó có cái kim nó nhảy, cũng chả chính xác lắm vì là nó ngoáy ngoáy thui ợ. Bỏ chế độ xung thì nó ổn, đứng im, còn hàn xung thì nó cứ nhảy nhảy ợ.

Hoặc có cách nào hiển thị số đo của 2 con chiết áp cũng được ạ. Mua 2 cái đồng hồ điện tử vạn năng mà bà con dân điện vẫn dùng để đo thông mạch ý có được không ạ ? Con chiết áp nó có 3 chân thì đấu vào đâu ạ ? Làm sao cho độ phân giải của nó rộng rộng tí thì tốt quá he he . 

Thank cả nhà  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

> Mấy cái máy hàn Tig của em nó có 2 con chiết áp để chỉnh dòng hàn. Đại khái một cái thì chỉnh dòng trên, cái kia chỉnh dòng dưới khi hàn chế độ xung. Máy DC ạ.
> 
> Cái chiết áp thì nó bé tẹo và chỉ quay 1 vòng là chỉnh từ 0 đến 500A. Khá là khó chỉnh cho nó chính xác dòng hàn mình định hàn ạ. Vặn một tí là nó chạy tuốt luốt vài chục A roài.
> Dùng chiết áp vặn nhiều vòng thì người vận hành họ chả biết bi chừ đang ở vòng nào mà chỉnh cả ạ.
> 
> Em loay hoay đi mua con điện trở Sun 500A về, đấu vào đoan giữa máy với mỏ hàn, ( dây - ạ ) rồi lắp một cái đồng hồ đo Ampe điện tử. Dã tâm là khi hàn thì nó hiển thị dòng hàn cho bà con dễ nhìn ( dễ chỉnh ạ ). Dưng mà không ổn vì là khi hàn thì xung nó nhảy nhanh như điện làm cho cái đo Ampe nó nhảy loạn cả lên. Bó tay.
> 
> Có cách nào khắc phục được vụ này không ạ ? ở cái máy hàn thì nó có cái kim nó nhảy, cũng chả chính xác lắm vì là nó ngoáy ngoáy thui ợ. Bỏ chế độ xung thì nó ổn, đứng im, còn hàn xung thì nó cứ nhảy nhảy ợ.
> 
> ...


em nghĩ là cụ dùng cái điển trở vi chỉnh  10 vòng, nhưng mà là loại đôi, 1 cái để cụ chỉnh dòng của máy, 1 cái thì gắn vào đồng hồ để hiển thị mức mà biến trở đang nằm

b.r

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> em nghĩ là cụ dùng cái điển trở vi chỉnh  10 vòng, nhưng mà là loại đôi, 1 cái để cụ chỉnh dòng của máy, 1 cái thì gắn vào đồng hồ để hiển thị mức mà biến trở đang nằm
> 
> b.r


Bác cho em cái hình minh họa loại chiết áp này với ạ. Gắn nó vào đồng hồ nào hả bác, chỉ cho em nhá. Thanks bác  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

> Bác cho em cái hình minh họa loại chiết áp này với ạ. Gắn nó vào đồng hồ nào hả bác, chỉ cho em nhá. Thanks bác


lạoi tinh chỉnh đôi thì em nghỉ chắc khó kiếm, nhưng căn bản chiết áp để làm cầu phân áp, có thể dùng đồng hồ đề đo trực tiếp, có điều ko làm ah3 hưởng mạch thì phải làm thêm cái mạch đệm
nếu ko yêu cầu chính xác cao, dùng biến trở đôi bình thường là được ah

loại chính xác, cái này mua mới chắc khó, có môn kiếm trên văn môn thôi ah


loại đôi bình thường

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Thanks bác, mai em chụp lại hình mấy con chiết áp rồi bác tư vứn em chút thông số để em đi tìm hàng bãi  :Smile:  
Thấy có loại ghi chữ A rồi loại có chữ B gì gì đấy, em cũng lắp thử vài loại rùi mới thấy một loại nó chạy  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

báo cáo, A là loại logarit dugn cho audio, con B là linear cho các tbi dkhien khác ah
loại B lắp vào volume ampli, mói nhick volume là tiếng om om rồi, còn lạoi logarit khác ngay ah  :Smile:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## anhxco

Tăng khả năng tinh chỉnh e thấy có nhiều cách, mà cách e thấy đơn giản là mắc nối tiếp nhiều biến trở với nhau, e ví dụ 1 cái nhé.
Nếu muốn tăng thêm vẫn ok.
Bác Tuấn ngâm cứu xem có dùng đc cho mục đích của bác không

----------

nhatson, Tuấn

----------


## itanium7000

Cần phải biết biến trở của bác nó biến thiên trong khoản nào nữa chứ ạ. Từ 0 - 1Ω hay từ 1KΩ - 5KΩ v.v...sẽ có các giải pháp khác nhau, khả thi tùy thuộc khoảng vi chỉnh.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Đầu đuôi nó là thế này ạ, em có con máy hàn như thế này :



Em lắp vào cái máy như thế này ạ :




Vì máy hàn thì để dưới đất, mà thợ vận hành thì trèo tuốt lên cao, nên em mới rút cái phích cắm chân cho 2 con chiết áp, rồi thì kéo dây chống nhiễu lên cao và đấu tương tự cho 2 con chiết áp mới để vận hành họ dễ chỉnh.

Con chiết áp trong máy hàn là con này :



Tìm mua đúng loại không được em lắp con này:




Thấy cũng chạy được ạ. Trước đó em có lắp thử mấy loại khác mà không thấy chạy.


Em mù tịt chả hiểu các con số trên chiết áp là họ viết cái gì. Các bác giúp em chỉ cho em cách tìm loại chạy nhiều vòng đôi như bác Nhatson chỉ và loại 4 con đấu nối tiếp như bác Anhxco chỉ để em đi tìm mua ạ. 

Lọ mọ bãi máy tháo đồ thì em không ngại, nhưng mà mấy cái đồ điện này em chả hiểu nó nên không biết đường nào mà tháo ạ.

Nếu mua được con đôi như bác Nhatson nói thì có loại đồng hồ nào để hiện thị số đo con này không ạ ? ( em hiểu nôm na là 3 cái chân kia nó cũng quay tương tự như 3 cái chân cho máy hàn có phải không ạ ? 

Thank cả nhà  :Smile:

----------


## Tuấn

> Cần phải biết biến trở của bác nó biến thiên trong khoản nào nữa chứ ạ. Từ 0 - 1Ω hay từ 1KΩ - 5KΩ v.v...sẽ có các giải pháp khác nhau, khả thi tùy thuộc khoảng vi chỉnh.


Bác ngó giúp em với, thanks bác  :Smile:

----------


## itanium7000

> Bác ngó giúp em với, thanks bác


B502 tức là biến trở tuyến tính phạm vi 0-5K đó bác. Bác mua chiết áp 5K thiếu gì, tháo luôn cái đồng hồ ở máy hàn kéo lên cho thợ vừa chỉnh vửa xem  :Big Grin: 
Còn con bác thay đó là 4.7K, sai số so với thiết kế 6%.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## nhatson

> Đầu đuôi nó là thế này ạ, em có con máy hàn như thế này :
> 
> 
> 
> Em lắp vào cái máy như thế này ạ :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


con trong máy là con tot đấy , cũng phải vài obama trở lên, con anh Tuan mua là đồ china, 

nếu ko yêu cầu vi chỉnh, chỉ cần hiển thị thì dùng loại đôi sẽ dễ hơn, 1 cái cho máy, 1 cái cấp 1 diên áp rối chân giữa cắm vào đồng hô đo là okies

còn nếu muốn vi chỉnh thì kiếm biến trở vi chỉnh đôi hơi khó, em nghĩ làm mạch đo + scale đo trực tiếp trên biến trở ah, chờ em kiếm mạch  :Smile:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## anhxco

Em thấy phân áp băng trở thế này thường có 2 trường hợp.
- Trường hợp 1 là đã có trở kéo lên hoặc kéo xuống: Nếu ở trường hợp này thì giá trị biến trở cần phải chính xác theo cái cũ.
- Trường hợp 2 là chỉ dùng biến trở để phân áp: cái này thì giá trị biến trờ không ảnh hưởng nhiều.

Và cái cách e vẽ trên thì phù hợp với trường hợp 2, nếu trường hợp 1 thì phải đấu lại.
Em thấy cái biến trở củ đấu luôn cả 3 chân. Nếu bác có VOM thì để thang đo điện trở đo chân 1-2 rồi 2-3, vừa đo vừa chỉnh biến trở xem giá trị có thay đổi không. Nếu cả 2 lần đo đều thay dổi thì e nghĩ nó nằm trường hợp 2, nếu chí 1 trong 2 thì nằm trường hợp 1 ( và thuờng sẽ có 1 giá trị bằng không).
Sau đó rồi tính tiếp.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> B502 tức là biến trở tuyến tính phạm vi 0-5K đó bác. Bác mua chiết áp 5K thiếu gì, tháo luôn cái đồng hồ ở máy hàn kéo lên cho thợ vừa chỉnh vửa xem 
> Còn con bác thay đó là 4.7K, sai số so với thiết kế 6%.


Hì, em có dám chắc đâu nên mới cứ để con trong máy đấy, nhỡ ra... 




> con trong máy là con tot đấy , cũng phải vài obama trở lên, con anh Tuan mua là đồ china, 
> 
> nếu ko yêu cầu vi chỉnh, chỉ cần hiển thị thì dùng loại đôi sẽ dễ hơn, 1 cái cho máy, 1 cái cấp 1 diên áp rối chân giữa cắm vào đồng hô đo là okies
> 
> còn nếu muốn vi chỉnh thì kiếm biến trở vi chỉnh đôi hơi khó, em nghĩ làm mạch đo + scale đo trực tiếp trên biến trở ah, chờ em kiếm mạch


He he bác giúp em với, bác nhé. Thanks bác.

Con trong máy em thấy có chữ B, còn con em mua thấy có chữ A, thấy bảo một loại tuyến tính, một loại chi chi đó. Vậy em cứ đi bãi tìm con nào có chữ B và quay nhiều vòng lắp vào được không ạ ?

Em thấy có con này có nút chỉnh ngon quá :



http://www.changfa.com.vn/modules.ph...ang=vietnamese

Con này có dùng được không ạ ? Các bác chọn giúp em với  :Smile:

----------

nhatson

----------


## Tuấn

> Em thấy phân áp băng trở thế này thường có 2 trường hợp.
> - Trường hợp 1 là đã có trở kéo lên hoặc kéo xuống: Nếu ở trường hợp này thì giá trị biến trở cần phải chính xác theo cái cũ.
> - Trường hợp 2 là chỉ dùng biến trở để phân áp: cái này thì giá trị biến trờ không ảnh hưởng nhiều.
> 
> Và cái cách e vẽ trên thì phù hợp với trường hợp 2, nếu trường hợp 1 thì phải đấu lại.
> Em thấy cái biến trở củ đấu luôn cả 3 chân. Nếu bác có VOM thì để thang đo điện trở đo chân 1-2 rồi 2-3, vừa đo vừa chỉnh biến trở xem giá trị có thay đổi không. Nếu cả 2 lần đo đều thay dổi thì e nghĩ nó nằm trường hợp 2, nếu chí 1 trong 2 thì nằm trường hợp 1 ( và thuờng sẽ có 1 giá trị bằng không).
> Sau đó rồi tính tiếp.


Bác ơi em có hiểu gì đâu ạ, bác chỉ cho em con nào để em tìm mua thôi, với lị cách đấu nữa, chứ em mù tịt có hiểu nguyên lý đâu ạ. Thanks bác

----------


## nhatson

> Hì, em có dám chắc đâu nên mới cứ để con trong máy đấy, nhỡ ra... 
> 
> 
> 
> He he bác giúp em với, bác nhé. Thanks bác.
> 
> Con trong máy em thấy có chữ B, còn con em mua thấy có chữ A, thấy bảo một loại tuyến tính, một loại chi chi đó. Vậy em cứ đi bãi tìm con nào có chữ B và quay nhiều vòng lắp vào được không ạ ?
> 
> Em thấy có con này có nút chỉnh ngon quá :
> ...


con này okies ah, gắn phát xài luôn, có số ở trên rồi có thể ước lượng được rôì ah, gắn phát an ngay  :Smile:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> con này okies ah, gắn phát xài luôn, có số ở trên rồi có thể ước lượng được rôì ah, gắn phát an ngay


Em cám ơn  :Smile:

----------


## solero

Trong serie RV24 YN thì dòng:
B: Linear
A: Logarithm xuôi
C: Logarithm ngược

Vậy con của bác dong linear không nên dùng chiết áp (volume) ngoài chợ vì hầu hết chiết áp đó là logarithm.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## diy1102

Vụ này sư phụ điện 3 pha của anh quá rành mà sao anh không hỏi một phát ăn ngay?
Còn không thì mời em cafe đê em xử cho?

----------


## anhxco

> con này okies ah, gắn phát xài luôn, có số ở trên rồi có thể ước lượng được rôì ah, gắn phát an ngay


Có con này là quá ok rồi, hình như nó đặc biệt nơi chổ núm vặn, chắc có cái hộp số ở đây, hehe.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## lekimhung

Bác thử mua khoản 10 con điện trở 470 ohm nối tiếp nhau lại, lúc này mỗi điểm nối giữa 2 con điện trở xem như là 1 số, vậy bác có 11 số theo cấp từ 0 tới max nhé, tuy không liên tục như biến trở nhưng bù lại chính xác không cần chỉnh luôn, ngoài ra tuỳ theo A mà bác hay dùng có thể tính toán thay đổi giá trị cũng như tỷ lệ điện trở cho hợp lý.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Vụ này sư phụ điện 3 pha của anh quá rành mà sao anh không hỏi một phát ăn ngay?
> Còn không thì mời em cafe đê em xử cho?


He he hôm nào em với sếp nghịch vụ này nhá  :Smile:  mai em tháo tuốt các loại máy ra xem nó là chiết áp gì rồi đi mua  :Smile: 




> Bác thử mua khoản 10 con điện trở 470 ohm nối tiếp nhau lại, lúc này mỗi điểm nối giữa 2 con điện trở xem như là 1 số, vậy bác có 11 số theo cấp từ 0 tới max nhé, tuy không liên tục như biến trở nhưng bù lại chính xác không cần chỉnh luôn, ngoài ra tuỳ theo A mà bác hay dùng có thể tính toán thay đổi giá trị cũng như tỷ lệ điện trở cho hợp lý.


Bác ơi con điện trở em có biết là cái gì đâu ạ. Hơn nữa thợ nhà em mỗi người hàn một kiểu cho cùng một vật liệu, Để em đi tìm mấy con chiết áp thử xem.

----------

